# chainsaw fuel/oil mixture question



## maxwell (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a old (1960"s blue) Homelite chainsaw XL12 model.
The gas/oil ratio on this saw calls for 16:1.
that is 8oz of oil per gal. I guess they used regular motor oil back then to mix with the gas, smokes a lot with this mixture and fouls out the plug much faster.

with the new fuel/oil mixtures they have today can I mix the fuel/oil at a lower rate of oil and still protect this old chainsaw buddy.

Say 4oz of new fuel/oil mixture per gal of gas

Do not want to ruin this old farm saw as it still runs good, but just thought a different fuel/oil mixture might be better for the saw.

anyone have experience with these old farm saws.

Thanks,


----------



## dgktech (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Maxwell

The new oils these days are much better than the old motor oil from back then. I have seen many use a 32:1 mix with no trouble. With that said the saw you have is a classic it was the best around of that time.That is why you are still cutting wood with yours. I would not change anything except try some of the smokeless/ash-less oils like the Stihl or Lawnboy brands
Dave


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

As dgktech says, the oils today are much different. They used to use kerosene or solvent as an emulsifier or cut agent back then. You're talking a time when most 2-stroke oils were a straight weight, such as 40W. We run Stihl and Redmax 50:1 in everything, even old blue Homelites. Lawnboy oil is and has always been very good too (now owned by Toro). Redmax oil is a synthetic blend, and meets JASO standards higher than the ISO. From their website: "It is certified by and registered with JASO for use in ALL air-cooled, 2-stroke, outdoor power equipment engines."


----------



## maxwell (Oct 14, 2010)

paulr44 said:


> As dgktech says, the oils today are much different. They used to use kerosene or solvent as an emulsifier or cut agent back then. You're talking a time when most 2-stroke oils were a straight weight, such as 40W. We run Stihl and Redmax 50:1 in everything, even old blue Homelites. Lawnboy oil is and has always been very good too (now owned by Toro). Redmax oil is a synthetic blend, and meets JASO standards higher than the ISO. From their website: "It is certified by and registered with JASO for use in ALL air-cooled, 2-stroke, outdoor power equipment engines."


so you are saying that i can run the 50-1 ratio fuel/oil as I do in my other late model chainsaws and it will provide the proper lube for the old saw?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You can run 50:1 in your older homelite, I run it in my old blue ones, however only use high quality oil such as stihl, echo, mobile 1, lawnboy. No cheap power care crap at Home Depot or Sears. 89 octane fuel with good quality oil will be fine.


----------



## james33 (Oct 27, 2010)

I totally agree with Justin3 and would add that what seizes 2 stroke engines is:

1. No Oil in the mix, 
2. Old Mixture (more than 30 days)
3. Dirty stuffed fuel filter in the tank or 
4. Dissolved plastic from the wrong type of container


----------



## maxwell (Oct 14, 2010)

I went by my local chainsaw and small engine dealer the other day any ask the same question.

He is the dealer that I bought my Husky and Stihl chainsaws from.

He said to only use the 16:1 ratio oil mixture in the old saw, he said the cylinders were not as strong in the old saws as they are today and it needs the higher mixture of oil to protect the cylinder walls. It will smoke more but the engine will be protected. 

He ask what ratio oil gas mixture I had been running in the old saw all these years, I said it has alway had 16:1 mixture. He then said that is the reason its still running when most of those old saws have been in the scrap pile for years.

I am giving the saw to my son, I believe I will just tell him to stick with the proper 16:1 mixture and be sure he uses high quality oil and non-ethanol fuel as I have always used.
A little smoke will just add to his wood cutting experience.


Thanks for your replys,


----------



## james33 (Oct 27, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to their own point of view and I am still learning from everybody, but as I have said in another post I made, Saws are dangerous machines and one part of the danger is the emissions. Years ago we were all more ignorant of the effects of inhaling exhaust fumes, but I hope we have learnt more since then.
Whilst I am sure the statement "inhaling smoke adds to the wood cutting experience" was made in jest, we need to at least give our children the benefit of our experience.
Besides being a mechanic working for a main Stihl and Husqvarna dealer (amongst other brands) on 2 and 4 stokes for 30 + years I have trained several people to do the same in my final position as a manager and I would have to say (in my own experience) that the engines on many of the old saws, (especially the chromed bores present in such as the Echo60s saws) were almost bullet proof! 
But the world is a better place for the diversity of people and opinions, so what the heck, I'll agree to disagree...


----------

